
Ask HN: Would you pay a monthly subscription for Firefox? - alfiedotwtf
 Now that we know that Firefox is in danger (and by extension the open web), we as a community must now vote with our wallets - let Firefox fend for themselves and be overtaken by a monoculture, or support Mozilla financially ourselves.<p>I ask that Mozilla think about having the option for a monthly subscription model. No extra features for paying (e.g $5&#x2F;month for Firefox), but at least as paying users we will know that it&#x27;s helping to support the open web and the survival of Mozilla as a whole.<p>Would you become a monthly subscriber if you had the option?
======
cycomanic
I am be happy to support Mozilla financially and make the less dependent on
Google. However, I believe charging for Firefox would be incredibly
counterproductive, because it would very quickly reduce Firefox market share
making them less relevant. I think the route of using value add like the VPN
service (still waiting for Europe! ) is the correct approach.

------
ggm
We don't "know" this. We know they renewed the $400m US contract with Google.
and we know they laid of 250 people but the two do not become "join the dots"
to a risk issue for firefox.

We're told there is a pivot. We have not been told FF is being thrown under a
bus.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
The Google contract got renewed? I thought this was all from the fallout
because it _didn 't_ get renewed

~~~
ggm
[https://www.zdnet.com/article/sources-mozilla-expected-to-
ex...](https://www.zdnet.com/article/sources-mozilla-expected-to-extend-its-
google-search-deal/)

------
senojretep356
Why not just subscribe to pocket VPN or one of their other services. It does
seem to be mismanagement when you can't make $430m in revenue into a
profitable company.

------
caryd
No. There's nothing special about Mozilla. There are a thousand browser
options. You are very mistaken if you think chrome is the only option.

~~~
alfiedotwtf
Name all the browsers that don't use Chromium's Blink as it's render engine

------
marichards
I would not.

Firefox still invades the privacy of most users. 1\. Install Firefox 2\. Type
privacy in the search bar 3\. Google is now tracking you

It embraces dark patterns that invade privacy, whilst criticising other
companies for their devices that invade privacy.

Mozilla need to understand how they are part of the problem before I'd start
paying for them. As a privacy campaigner, should I pay for a product that
invades it by default? It's hard to... I use them because they're the lesser
evil.

------
cable2600
Not while I can use Chrome for free. Mozilla cut their own rope when they got
rid of Brandon Eich and caved into SJWs, and they conservatives boycotted No-
Zilla.

For $5/month I'd better get features that the free people don't get.

~~~
onyva
People like me would have not supported Mozilla if Eich was still there.

------
redsable
yes/$3 a month.

